# how well to jeep wranglers push



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys, i got out of the bussiness last year and sold all my equipment now i cant stand being away from it. So i just wondering how well jeeps push? do they have enough weight to them to get though 4+ in of snow? Do they have enough power? My jeep is a 2006 wrangler rubicon with the inline 6. thanks for your input
alex


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Add a plow and some weight to the back. and dedicated snow tires. NOT M&S NOT all season NOT mud tires. With my jeep I can out push my buddy's F250 with all season tires.


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Did you post say 4 inches or 4 feet.....?

Mine works well in either.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

theplowmeister;1067998 said:


> Add a plow and some weight to the back. and dedicated snow tires. NOT M&S NOT all season NOT mud tires. With my jeep I can out push my buddy's F250 with all season tires.


out push what? 

are we talking amount of snow moved per pass? clearing lots faster? doing loading docks or driveways?

Don't get me wrong. I am not bagging on your jeep. I have plowed in Jeep Wranglers and Jeep Commanches. They have their own places. I would never use the term "out pushing" when talking about a Jeep. When it comes to loading docks, sidewalks, and driveways, Jeeps will out maneuver a full sized plow truck any day of the week. I still to this day never driven a better loading dock rig than when I was younger and plowed for a guy who had a Wrangler with a drag box. But you put a jeep in a large parking lot and there is no way that a jeep can out push a 3/4 ton pickup. I can notice a difference in just blade size between a 7.6ft blade truck and a 8.6ft blade truck on the same 3/4 ton truck in a big lot.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a customers driveway that is up hill, when the F250 cant push up the hill any more he backs down and I go and finish pushing his pile up the hill. now to be fair, he has a 8' blade and I have a 7 1/2. 
I didn't say I can plow parking lot faster. but when he starts spinning his tires pushing his blade and snow up hill, I take over and finish the job.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

plowmeister love your set up,is auto or a stick in your jeeps,and what gears you runing


----------



## Pauliewog (Jan 8, 2010)

*Plows Great*

I run a 95 4cyl and 05 unlimited- both stick. They plow better than most trucks. Good snow rubber and ballasted out, it is going through. Putting together an 06 SE. YJs turn tighter than TJs, but we are talking shades of definition on that.


----------

